# "Burn Notice's" Jeffrey Donovan gets his salary doubled



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...sion/news/e3i60a50594ba7b56393bfd764da0130ef9

The USA Network star's $55,000-per-episode salary will be bumped to $125,000-$150,000.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

7 year contract. It's the third year now, right? I hope the show survives that long because it's a lot of fun.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

I guess that is a good sign in that they wouldn't be willing to caugh up more dough if they thought they couldn't get it back in ad revenue.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

i did notice a couple of weeks ago that in the cable nielsen ratings the week of Obama's inauguration - that Burn Notice was one of only 2 shows in the Top 10 (i think the other was Monk - or maybe it was Psyche - i can't remember now) - everything else that week had to do with the inauguration coverage...

so - ratings wise - it's doing pretty good.


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

Well deserved. Burn Notice and Psych are two of the favorite shows my wife and I regularly watch... (oops ..'TiVo'). 

We're also anxiously awaiting summer for the return of Eureka on SciFi. 

In our opinion, three of the best shows on cable.


----------



## Eptiger (Jan 16, 2009)

Good news, though I'm surprised he doesn't get paid more given how short the seasons are. What's a normal TV show star salary?

Elton


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Eptiger said:


> What's a normal TV show star salary?


I would imagine much different on a so-called "cable" station production than on a network broadcast program.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> i did notice a couple of weeks ago that in the cable nielsen ratings the week of Obama's inauguration - that Burn Notice was one of only 2 shows in the Top 10 (i think the other was Monk - or maybe it was Psyche - i can't remember now) - everything else that week had to do with the inauguration coverage...
> 
> so - ratings wise - it's doing pretty good.


As nice as that sounds, could it may be because lots of the main channels weren't showing a lot else other than Obama coveration and new seasons hadn't started up.

Though, as I type that I wonder and have researched it, so I don't really know. And I am an avid Burn Notice fan. I love the interplay between Donovan and Campbell.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Very good point, but OK, I have researched it.

http://www.usatoday.com/life/television/news/nielsens-charts.htm

Cable Nielsen Ratings for the week ending Feb 1:

#1 - The Closer
#2 - Monk
#3 - Burn Notice


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> Very good point, but OK, I have researched it.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/life/television/news/nielsens-charts.htm
> 
> ...


And I'll never understand why the closer is #1. Of course, I also don't get why Amazing Grace gets good ratings too.

Glad to hear that Burn Notice is doing well and that they decided to give Jeff a well deserved raise.


----------



## Lord_Skywalker (Oct 22, 2005)

ElJay said:


> 7 year contract. It's the third year now, right? I hope the show survives that long because it's a lot of fun.


It's actually still in the second season still.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Eptiger said:


> Good news, though I'm surprised he doesn't get paid more given how short the seasons are. What's a normal TV show star salary?
> 
> Elton


Charlie Sheen gets like 800k an episode for Two and Half Men and they probably shoot around 22 episodes a year.

150k for a cable show is a pretty nice salary. I would say he is doing fairly well for himself. That gives him close to 2 million dollars for 4 months work. Not bad. Allows him to do movies and such too.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

marksman said:


> Charlie Sheen gets like 800k an episode for Two and Half Men and they probably shoot around 22 episodes a year.
> 
> 150k for a cable show is a pretty nice salary. I would say he is doing fairly well for himself. That gives him close to 2 million dollars for 4 months work. Not bad. Allows him to do movies and such too.


And that isn't even the top. BY the end, the cast of Friends was getting a cool million per show. That buys a lot of kibble.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

55k seems like peanuts..glad he got more..esp after this weeks ep!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Glad to see an actor I like is getting what he deserves.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

I think they need to give Gabrielle Anwar a raise, too. Not because she's so great on the show, but I feel bad that she can't even afford food.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jeff125va said:


> I think they need to give Gabrielle Anwar a raise, too. Not because she's so great on the show, but I feel bad that she can't even afford food.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

jeff125va said:


> I think they need to give Gabrielle Anwar a raise, too. Not because she's so great on the show, but I feel bad that she can't even afford food.




She may be skinny, but she's ripped. She looks good skinny to me, and doesn't seem to be unhealthy.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> She may be skinny, but she's ripped. She looks good skinny to me, and doesn't seem to be unhealthy.


Actually, I would have to agree. Someone in another thread mentioned how awful she looked. She was in a bikini in a recent episode and looked fine to me.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I have never been one to worry about her weight, but with the last two weeks in swimsuits, she could use a sammich or two.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Tangent: Yow, "Touching Evil" was almost 5 years ago???? (I've never seen Burn Notice, but that's the other thing I recognize him from.)


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I loved Touching Evil but it was such a sad show most of the time. But, it had one of my favorite scenes ever, I think it was the last scene of the last episode with the two leads at the park and their interaction and the music and the cinematography.

eta: How about that, everything really is on YouTube. Final scene from Touching Evil:


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> She may be skinny, but she's ripped. She looks good skinny to me, and doesn't seem to be unhealthy.


I don't think she is unhealthy, just a bit thinner than is my taste. In general I'd rather she was on the Leah Remini side of that scale. ( having said that, Leah doesn't work for me for other reasons but that's a different thread)


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I don't think she is unhealthy, just a bit thinner than is my taste. In general I'd rather she was on the Leah Remini side of that scale. ( having said that, Leah doesn't work for me for other reasons but that's a different thread)


Anwar's not built for comfort, that's for sure. She's on the extreme end of the spectrum for me. I have more issues with her face. It's not ugly or anything, but it looks like it's gone through a couple of rounds of plastic surgery.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> *Anwar's not built for comfort*, that's for sure. She's on the extreme end of the spectrum for me. I have more issues with her face. It's not ugly or anything, but it looks like it's gone through a couple of rounds of plastic surgery.


Depends on position, top or bottom.....


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> Anwar's not built for comfort, that's for sure. She's on the extreme end of the spectrum for me. I have more issues with her face. It's not ugly or anything, but it looks like it's gone through a couple of rounds of plastic surgery.


I like her. I also like her skinny look because she's very good at wearing the right clothes to make it look good. She just turned 39 though so I guess she can show a little age, I suppose. Naomi Watts was on the Letterman show last night and she looked great, and she recently turned 40. Her skin (obviously with makeup) still looks great. I mention this because I don't so much think GA has had notable plastic surgery as much as I notice what appears to be sun damage to her face. She just looks like she's suffering from the south Florida leather face problem.

But in any case, I still think she's hot.


----------

